# Dove tan Pet type



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

I got a couple of pet type mice for feeder breeders and they were both pregnant.

anyway i kept a couple of does and this is one of them, a little dove tan. she just caught my eye. she is very sweet.

she's 3 weeks old. I'll be keeping her to breed.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha softy shes very sweet though


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have some boy dove tans...... do you need a dove tan boy? lol xx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

miss.understood said:


> I have some boy dove tans...... do you need a dove tan boy? lol xx


lolz, no i'll just put her with whatever see what comes out! i like suprise litters with my pets, i even try not to predict or work out with them.

thanks for the offer


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awww... what a pretty girl.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

What a sweetie pie. Sometimes, it's good to be soft.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

not a problem. xx


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovely girley! I have a pet type Dove girl who's a right little princess


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty


----------

